# Fort Morgan August Bite



## jdw34 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey, 

I'm headed to Fort Morgan this August, not entirely sure on the week yet. More then likely mid-August due to the boy having to head back to school. We went down last year and did some fishing from the beach in front of the house, at the point and in a boat on the rigs and dixie bar. We had little to no luck. We caught a couple Ladies off the beach, and a few small cats off the beach. On the boat we did a little better with one hook up on Dixie, but didn't get it in the boat. At the rigs we hooked into a couple small spade fish. That was about it for a week...Couple Ladies, Crap Cats, and a Couple Spades. 

This compared to most years was bad. I have been going every summer for as long as I can remember and we typically catch our fair share and have a blast doing so, but we usually go in Early July. Now that we are going in August it seems the fishing is different.....SOOOO I need some help. 

What's biting in August and how do I catch them? This year we won't have access to a boat, so it will be from the surf only. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

There are quite a few options, but I'll offer one that others may not mention. This is more for Orange Beach, but it will be just down the road from you.....Look at the tide charts for Perdido Pass in August. Go to perdido pass at night when the tide is coming <U>in</U>. You can fish along the rail in the parking lot on the west side of the pass, so it's very convenient...The lights from the parking lot will shine into the water and attract baitfish. If the water is clear enough, you'll be able to see a load of ladyfish, some fairlylarge bluefish, and some spanish mackerel feeding on the baitfish. Use a light setup, 10 lb line or so...throw a metallic (shiny)spanish jig or gotcha with a light wire leader, and you should catch some decent size bluefish. Sometimes the larger blues won't show up until 2 or 3 AM....just depends on when the tide starts moving in...they can show up as early as 9pm sometimes. While you're there, you can also target mangrove snapper and spadefishalong that very same parking lot seawall. Use light line, carolina rigged (fish finder) with a 1/4 to 1/2 oz egg sinker, swivel, and then a light fluoro leader with a small....very small hook. You can use fresh small pieces of shrimp or the mangrove snapper will also eat live alewives if you are able to throw you net and get some of those. The mangrove snapper will be holding on the bottom right next to the seawall, so there will be no need to cast...just drop the bait right next to the wall.


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

where can i get thoose baits. i am staying right on orange beach


----------



## jdw34 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Never fished there. I will have to check that one out. Where can I find the Tide info?


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

what color got-cha plug should i use


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *bassfisher10 (6/18/2009)*what color got-cha plug should i use


I've had the best luck with a silver body/redhead gotcha.


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks for the info:bowdown


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *jdw34 (6/18/2009)*Thanks for the info. Never fished there. I will have to check that one out. Where can I find the Tide info?


http://www.orangebeach.ws/2009/Tides/2009_Tide_Charts.pdf

scroll down until you find the August calendar



> *bassfisher10 (6/18/2009)*where can i get thoose baits. i am staying right on orange beach


Top Gun Tackle in Orange Beach. http://www.topguntackle.com/



> *bassfisher10 (6/18/2009)*what color got-cha plug should i use


silver body...head color won't matter that much..but yellow works.


----------



## jdw34 (Mar 27, 2008)

Well it's changed. It looks like I'm coming the last week of July. Does that change anything?


----------

